# Baitcasting Reels



## snowslayer

I want to know the good and the bad about baitcasting reels. I've never tried one and want to know if there worth the extra money.


----------



## ileddog

As with anything you pay for what you get. In most cases a 50 dollar baitcaster isnt going to be near as good as a 150 dollar one. Another thing practice, practice, practice. I have never met a person that can pick one up and cast it like its no ones buisness the very first time. After you get through that. You cant beatem. I love mine for spinners and cranks. I dont use it much for plastics though.


----------



## rcnut143

I've been throwing baitcasters for about 10 years now and I have gotten to the point where I can barely cast a spinning rod 20 yds. I love them for any kind of fishing and with the right setup I can throw everything from cranks to spinnerbaits to plastics to 1/8oz jigs.


----------



## fhalum

The good side is that you will have MUCH more control over lure placement.

The bad side is that, until you get used to it, it takes a lot of practice. Many people run out of swear words the first few times they take them out and try to use them. Let them overspin and you'll have a huge bird's nest of fishing line in your hand. However, once you get the feel for it, you won't want to go back.

If you haven't thrown one at all before, make sure that you read about (or have someone show you) how to adjust it based on the weight of the rig you are throwing. There's a little adjustment on the side that lets it spin more freely (or more slowly) based on rig weight.


----------



## diver_sniper

Yeah, a few decent bait casters are pretty much and absolute must. As everyone has said, it does take a little practice, but the good things in life usually do. Once you get it down you'll understand why everyone in this thread is so supportive of them.


----------



## Burly1

I'd have to mirror most comments on this thread. I really like to use a baitcaster whenever I can. The nice thing is that you can start out with a basic combo for 50-60 bucks, hone your skills and then upgrade if you find that you like it. I am amazed at the quality of stuff that is available at entry level prices from places like Cabela's and Bass Pro.

Burl


----------



## duckmander

Hands down better than any spinning real ever made. There is only three things you will need. 
#1. leave everhtying else at home and take only it.
#2. take an extra spool of line or two.
#3.have a very sharp knife.
after the first couple of trips you will be an expert. 
It wont hurt anything if you adjust it up a little tight for starters.

Once you figure it out you wont leave home without it.


----------



## Slayer_54

gottan have one! spend some money cheap= fallin apart, piss ya off


----------



## diver_sniper

duckmander said:


> #1. leave everhtying else at home and take only it.


This is a very good point. At first you're going to have some troubles, everyone does. The mistake some people make is that they put down the baitcaster and promise themselves they'll work on it more later and continue to fish with the spinning reel. Guess what happens. Yep, they never figure it out because they never keep at it for long enough.

I remember last summer I fished in a little tournament back home. At the dock my buddy and I noticed something strange about one of the nicest, flashiest boats there. They had about 20 higher end rod/reel set ups along with them, and every single one of them was a spinning set up. I could hardly believe it. To think that those guys put all this money into their gear and boat, yet had never taken the time to learn how to use a bait caster. Just ridiculous. Don't end up like those guys.


----------



## rcnut143

^ I've seen the same thing. When I fish a tourny we'll have a few spinning combos but the huge majority are baitcasting reels. You can find really good deals on baitcasting rods and reels if you look around and ask others for advice. My favorite combo right now is a Bass Pro Wally Marshal reel (about $40) on a quantum rod ($60). I prefer that $100 combo over my $200 shimano set up.


----------



## OverLord

There is a huge diffence between a cheap baitcaster and one that costs $200 +.

I use shimano curados only.


----------



## jamesavp

The baitcasters of today are much better than the baitcasters of yesterday. They are very easy to use with some patience. Make sure you buy a good baitcaster because it will make learning easier. I like Diawas, right now I have the Viento and love them but I do have some cheaper quantums that work great too. A good quantum reel can be bought for around 100 dollars. your rod needs to be a medium heavy to heavy. If you are new to baitcasters set it to the highest magnetic setting and practice. After a while you will lower your setting once you get the hang of it. Spinning reels have their place when using lighter baits but baitcasters are great for fliping and cranking. I would load the reel with around 14 lb test line to start out. There will be some backlashing so to not totally ruin your day make the longest cast you can then peel back and extra bit. After that put a decent size piece of tape over your line onto the spool. Then reel the line back over the tape. This will help with backlashes because it will not dig into the baitcaster causing a really bad backlash.

Hope this helps.


----------

